# Labour?



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, 
My Mom's cat was/is pregnant. She started seeming like she was going into labour Saturday morning. She had discharge and a little bleeding. There was no contractions. She wanted to be in her birthing spot and wanted someone with her at all times but nothing happened. By evening she was acting normal back to her usual self and no more discharge. We thought maybe she was nervous and stopped her labour but she never started again. 
I tried to get Mom to take her to the vet but Mom says she is fine and normal now and will take her if there is a visible problem 
Any ideas on why this happened? Was it a miscarrage? What would happen if the kittens are still inside her?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would have her to a vet, regardless of visible problems. 

How much was the bleeding? I have heard there is a mucus plug which goes which can be a little bloody but, I have never seen it be described as bleeding.

if the kittens are still inside, well, to put it bluntly she can go septic..

I hope the cat is fine and either births fine or the vet can sort things out, and then she can be spayed when the kittens are weaned.


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

I would have her to a vet also but I dont have the money and she's not my cat. 

There wasnt a lot of blood, just a little, there was a lot of discharge on Saturday but none since then. 

Is it possible that the kittens are ok and she will continue labour if she did stop it herself?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Angey said:


> I would have her to a vet also but I dont have the money and she's not my cat.
> 
> There wasnt a lot of blood, just a little, there was a lot of discharge on Saturday but none since then.
> 
> Is it possible that the kittens are ok and she will continue labour if she did stop it herself?


its possible but honestly its been 4 days since you say she started? They are able to stop and start but 4 days is a very long time. How many days pregnant is she?

Your mother has a responsibility to get the cat to the vet, or you can take it in your mothers name. She allowed the cat to get pregnant and she needs to take financial responsibility for that.

*I looked it up and they can stop labour for up to 36 hours, not 4 days, and I cant find much reference to bleeding before labour, just a mucous plug, not blood, so she needs to go to a vet asap, and I would not be waiting until tomorrow, I would be going now*


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

Personally I would have taken her to the vet Saturday. I have been and am still trying to talk Mom into taking her in. I am worried about later complications. Mom is just assuming that she either miscarried or will have them in the next couple of days. 
She is about 63-65 days pregnant. She is normally an indoor cat, but got out when she was in heat. They can be fast!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Angey said:


> Personally I would have taken her to the vet Saturday. I have been and am still trying to talk Mom into taking her in. I am worried about later complications. Mom is just assuming that she either miscarried or will have them in the next couple of days.
> She is about 63-65 days pregnant. She is normally an indoor cat, but got out when she was in heat. They can be fast!


They can be fast, but she should have been spayed at 6 months  How old is she?

I would never make assumptions about the health of my animals so I would keep on at your mum.


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

She is just over 2. She is a small cat though, her mom was small too.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Angey said:


> She is just over 2. She is a small cat though, her mom was small too.


Well she may have trouble birthing if she is small. Was her mother one of your mothers cats too?


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, The mother cat had problems with her first litter but no problems with the second. She had only 2 litters before she was fixed. Mom didnt intend for Ginger to get pregnant, that is why she is an indoor cat. Gingers sister also small had a 'litter' recently (She went to a friend of mine) she only had one kitten. Was taken to the vet because they thought there would be more but it was just the one.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Angey said:


> Yes, The mother cat had problems with her first litter but no problems with the second. She had only 2 litters before she was fixed. Mom didnt intend for Ginger to get pregnant, that is why she is an indoor cat. Gingers sister also small had a 'litter' recently (She went to a friend of mine) she only had one kitten. Was taken to the vet because they thought there would be more but it was just the one.


Sorry but your mum has already bred three litters of cats? 'Only 2' before she was fixed?

If she doesnt want pregnant cats, she needs to pay the money to get the poor things spayed. Calls for cats are incredibly uncomfortable, and to let her cats continue to call and get pregnant is VERY irresponsible, to put it lightly.

Please, PLEASE encourage your mother to look after her cats properly and stop them filling rescues with more kittens.


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

Just thought that I would let you know that Ginger started labour early this morning and she is on her way to the vet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope shes ok


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, the vet seems very confused. She is showing all the signs of labour but there are no kittens??? 
She has a bit of a fever but other than that, he cant find anything wrong with her. ??? 
There is no sign of recent misscarrage either. 
I am at a loss.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Angey said:


> Well, the vet seems very confused. She is showing all the signs of labour but there are no kittens???
> She has a bit of a fever but other than that, he cant find anything wrong with her. ???
> There is no sign of recent misscarrage either.
> I am at a loss.


Hopefully she can be spayed then.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Even if she had had a miscarriage later in preg she would not of just passed a little blood and then nothing as the kittens would be formed and therefore need to be passed. It sounds like she might have a womb infection more common in dogs called pyometra (sp?) if this is the case it will explain the discharge and fever, but your vet should of picked up on this the treatment is antibiotics but also being speyed. maybe it all kicked off with a phantom pregnancy that has increased blood flow to womb and caused the infection?


----------



## sparkle23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Unfortunately Pyometra can occur when a cat continues to call and is never mated. One of the reasons to have then neutered before calling occurs.

It is irresponsible to own a cat and not have her neutered if you do not intend to breed. Irresponsible and cruel. It will shorten her life, puts her at risk and can stunt her growth. Some cats don't wat well when they are calling so, depending on how often they call, can be malnourished!

It is a myth that you should let a femal cat have at least one litter to help them be a better pet!


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

I came here for advice because I couldnt find anything online close to the situation and thought maybe someone might have had a similar experience. 

My Mom doesnt let them have a litter before getting them fixed so "they can be a better pet" She does it because she thinks it is cruel to take away their ability to be a mother without ever experiencing it. 

This forum is spacifically for CAT BREEDING so imagine my shock to have people tell me that my mother is a cruel irresposible pet owner because her cat was/may have been pregnant.

I will not be back to this forum. If I need any more advice I will find it elsewhere.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Angey said:


> I came here for advice because I couldnt find anything online close to the situation and thought maybe someone might have had a similar experience.
> 
> My Mom doesnt let them have a litter before getting them fixed so "they can be a better pet" She does it because she thinks it is cruel to take away their ability to be a mother without ever experiencing it.
> 
> ...


thats shame, your poor cats, i feel so sorry for them, please get your mum to reconsider, that girls has been left 2YEARS without being mated I guess she has a case of PYO which can kill her or a cyst.

please have pets neutered this done not make them a better pet, someone did a thread on here about reasons to spay neuter its in this forum please read it x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Angey said:


> My Mom doesnt let them have a litter before getting them fixed so "they can be a better pet" *She does it because she thinks it is cruel to take away their ability to be a mother without ever experiencing it. *
> 
> This forum is spacifically for CAT BREEDING so imagine my shock to have people tell me that my mother is a cruel irresposible pet owner because her cat was/may have been pregnant.
> 
> I will not be back to this forum. If I need any more advice I will find it elsewhere.


I dont know if you are still reading but this is just ridiculous. Cats don't think 'oh yey I'm having babies woohoo!' anymore than it thinks 'awesome im gonna go have sex with some random cat and get myself knocked up' You cannot put this silly emotive anthropomorphism onto cats.

Responsible cat breeding, is what the forum tag line says, not breeding your cat with any random cat which takes its fancy.

So she is gonna let the possible kittens of this cat have a litter, and the next cat, and the next cat, and the next cat? I am sure all the cat rescues are wanting to thank you mum for all the work shes putting their way....


----------



## Angey (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok so I guess I should have done what everyone else seems to do and BS you by telling you she was a rescue. 

NONE of my Mom's cats kittens are in rescues. All 7 kittens she ever had are with family and friends and the one she kept. We still see every one of them, grown and healthy. So piss off. Half of you are breeding cats on purpose to fill your pockets you dont think any of those kitten have ended up in a rescue? Get over yourselves. 

Good bye.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Many people here breed health tested and DNA tested kittens. Can you say your mothers kittens are that? No.

Does she vaccinate them before they go to new homes? Nope, all the breeders here do.
They LOSE money breeding kittens, to better the breed, not for some notion to give the cats an experience of motherhood.

Obviously she doesnt encourage people to neuter them, so they can experience parenthood... So Ginger won't be spayed? So she can experience having kittens?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Angey said:


> Ok so I guess I should have done what everyone else seems to do and BS you by telling you she was a rescue.
> 
> NONE of my Mom's cats kittens are in rescues. All 7 kittens she ever had are with family and friends and the one she kept. We still see every one of them, grown and healthy. So piss off. Half of you are breeding cats on purpose to fill your pockets you dont think any of those kitten have ended up in a rescue? Get over yourselves.
> 
> Good bye.


By this response I would assume you are young and don't know any better and assume the kittens were bred for money. As any responsible breeder would know, there is NO MONEY to be made by breeding cats properly. I'm not a breeder but from being on this forum I have realised the time and effort responsible breeders go through to ensure everything is done properly. Please stay as you may need the help from someone here again. We are not having a go at you, even if that is what it seems like. We just care about the pets being bred and try to advise on what you should do for the best of your pet. People on here are very experienced. Please listen to them and pass on the info to your mum. It could save your cats life.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well answers have been given and good advice. So I will now close this thread. To the OP people are just worried about your cat if there were no kittens there is a good chance she had Pyo an infection of the uterus hopefully the vet checked for this....Jill


----------

